

React v0.8 is out - zpao
http://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2013/12/19/react-v0.8.0.html

======
tegeek
Any framework like React (which embeds html tightly with javascript) is flawed
at its core.

HTML itself is declarative in nature. All frameworks should embrace this.

By looking at React docs, I can tell you from my experience that it'll be pain
in the __s to maintain a large scale React application.

AngularJs' declarative way gives an app maintainability and highly test-
ability. These two things are not the luxury but a must have requirement for
any large scale long-live application.

~~~
brandonbloom
1) I totally disagree about embedding HTML, but it's optional anyway. Cohesion
counts. See Pete Hunt's video.

2) React programs tend to be very "dearative" in my eyes. Any declarative
language still needs abstraction facilities: ie functions.

3) you can trivially implement any "more declarative" model you want on top of
React's stellar core.

4) all of the benefits of test ability from angular apply to react too

Sorry about typos, on phone

~~~
tegeek
<tabManager background=blue> <tab closeButton=true> Hello {{propertyName}}
</tab> </tabManager>

This is what you typically get at the end in an Angular app. You don't need to
"figure out" things where they are and what they are, and what they do in DOM.

Show me this declarative thing in React.

And this is just one part of Angular.

~~~
tallowen
For what its worth,

<tabManager background={'blue'}> <tab closeButton={true}> Hello
{this.props.Name} </tab> </tabManager>

Would be valid in react.

Check out
[http://facebook.github.io/react/#todoExample](http://facebook.github.io/react/#todoExample),
specifically the render function.

I think this is pretty easy to understand:

    
    
          <div>
            <h3>TODO</h3>
            <TodoList items={this.state.items} />
            <form onSubmit={this.handleSubmit}>
              <input onChange={this.onChange} value={this.state.text} />
              <button>{'Add #' + (this.state.items.length + 1)}</button>
            </form>
          </div>

------
spicyj
As I said here the last time a new React version came out, we're using React
for more or less all new JS development at Khan Academy, and we're loving it.

Happy to answer questions.

~~~
velikos
What does it give you above other frameworks, specifically Angular?

~~~
vjeux
Two great posts by Pete Hunt

[http://pt.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/1oo1y8/i_know_ang...](http://pt.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/1oo1y8/i_know_angularjs_are_there_any_reasons_i_should/)

[http://www.quora.com/Pete-Hunt/Posts/Facebooks-React-vs-
Angu...](http://www.quora.com/Pete-Hunt/Posts/Facebooks-React-vs-AngularJS-A-
Closer-Look)

------
dugmartin
I just read through all the React docs and the tutorial. My first impression
is it looks and reads like Flex for Javascript, both for the JSX markup and
the component lifecycle events. I'm not saying that is a bad thing, just an
observation.

------
kleiba
Damn, from misreading the headline I thought ReactOS had jumped up a few
version numbers.

~~~
zpao
Sorry to get your hopes up! I'll try to remember to make it a bit more obvious
next time.

